# GON Steinhatchee gathering?



## pottydoc

Anybody up for trying to get a bunch of us together in Steinhatchee this spring? Maybe do a little informal tourney, have a few cool refreshing beverages, tell some lies, and put some names and faces together. Maybe toward end of April or in May? The fishing should be good then.


----------



## teethdoc

I'm in if I can make a date workout.


----------



## pottydoc

I'll keep bumping the thread for a while. if theres enough interest, we can start picking a few dates, then nail one down.


----------



## brotherinlaw

Sounds good. I'm down there most weekends any way.


----------



## fishdog

I'm in


----------



## pottydoc

Cool. I think we will have a decent amount interested as it gets closer. We can work out more details after first of the year.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I should be in too


----------



## notnksnemor

Love to if schedule permits.


----------



## cableguychris

awesome idea. i'd be in schedule permitting


----------



## pottydoc

next month we can pick several weekends, and then see which one most an make it on. April/May is far enough out most of us should be able to make a day or two.


----------



## donald-f

Sounds good but I would need a ride and share the expense of gas since I do not drive.


----------



## Georgiagator

Have boat will travel lol


----------



## georgia_hunter

I'm definitely in....


----------



## LTZ25

I'm in !


----------



## 95g atl

I could explore this option with y'all.  Though I would have to pitch in for boat fuel.  My little 16' V-hull doesn't like the gulf.  Yup, tried that once....wind picked up quick and was a white knuckle ride back in.  Will not be repeating it.


----------



## pottydoc

95g atl said:


> I could explore this option with y'all.  Though I would have to pitch in for boat fuel.  My little 16' V-hull doesn't like the gulf.  Yup, tried that once....wind picked up quick and was a white knuckle ride back in.  Will not be repeating it.


Plenty of sheltered creeks and such at the Hatch. Lots of folks fish there in small boats. I fished out of a 18 G3 for several years, if it got rough, I just ran in shallow to get out of the snot. Sea Hag marina rents 24 Carolina Skiffs w/90 Merc 4 strokes on them pretty reasonable, also.


----------



## pottydoc

Y'all start thinking about a couple weekends in April till mid May and post them up. We will start getting folks opinions on what will work.


----------



## 95g atl

pottydoc said:


> Plenty of sheltered creeks and such at the Hatch. Lots of folks fish there in small boats. I fished out of a 18 G3 for several years, if it got rough, I just ran in shallow to get out of the snot. Sea Hag marina rents 24 Carolina Skiffs w/90 Merc 4 strokes on them pretty reasonable, also.



will check that out....!!! thanks for the advice


----------



## pottydoc

OK, shooting season is pretty much over, so lets work on some dates. Easter is April 16, so we'll leave that weekend out. How about either of the next two weekends (4-22/23 and 4-29/30) or the first weekend in May 5-6/7? We can wait till later in May, but there will be a bunch of tournaments going on then. The up side of waiting is the weather is usually better in May. We can just fish, and then meet up for dinner someplace, or do a little tourney ourselves, like $10.00 bucks to enter, longest red or trout wins. I have hook ups for two campers at our camp, and we can do any get togethers there. Got room for trailer parking there also. I'm open for ideas, other dates, or any other suggestions. Post them up, along with the date that will work best for you, and we will choose the one when most can make it.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

Either april date is fine with me, but I think the may 5th date is when I graduate so I'd have to miss that. I plan on going down on 5/19 so april would be better for me anyway.


----------



## pottydoc

You'd miss fishing to graduate? Where are your priorities, man?


----------



## WayneB

pottydoc said:


> You'd miss fishing to graduate? Where are your priorities, man?



seems logical to me.


----------



## louieb57

if I am off count me in


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

pottydoc said:


> You'd miss fishing to graduate? Where are your priorities, man?



Normally I wouldn't worry about it, but my PhD was too much work to not walk for this one.


----------



## brotherinlaw

29 th works


----------



## mlbowfin

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Normally I wouldn't worry about it, but my PhD was too much work to not walk for this one.



soon to be Dr. Doomtrpr! congrats on your studies,  hard work and surviving the academe environment..


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

mlbowfin said:


> soon to be Dr. Doomtrpr! congrats on your studies,  hard work and surviving the academe environment..



Thanks! Now is time for the real hard part, the job search, I really want a new boat.


----------



## pottydoc

OK, guys need some more feedback on dates. And like I said, we got full hookups for two campers with trailer parking if anyone is bringing a camper. if you want to run a generator, we can do a few more. First ones to let me know gets them. Camp is about 7-8 minutes from the new ramp.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I'm open for any of the April dates but I don't have a camper so I'll probably stay at the heron house.


----------



## teethdoc

29th is good for me.


----------



## cableguychris

29th works


----------



## pottydoc

I leave this up for another week, if we don't get a lot of picks for another day, we will set it on 4-29. Y'all tell your GOM buds about it, got a lot of folks that aren't posting much right now.


----------



## Coreypnich

I'm there almost every weekend so I'm down for any of them. Hopefully I'll have a new ride by then!


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY

I've never fished that area but I would love to come down and see what its like.


----------



## pottydoc

Ok, looks like the 29th is gonna be it. I'll be there from Friday night till Sunday afternoon. If anyone's got ideas about what we want to plan, post them up.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I'll be there fri-sun as well unless something major comes up.


----------



## MudDucker

Might be a possibility.


----------



## AMobley

A lot of tourneys in that window your suggesting. Look up the tourney list on sea hags website.


----------



## brotherinlaw

We will be there


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

AMobley said:


> A lot of tourneys in that window your suggesting. Look up the tourney list on sea hags website.



There's not a tournament that weekend.


----------



## AMobley

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> There's not a tournament that weekend.



Very cool. I'm interested if you'll have a Florida Boys in it. 

I'm sure Mr Charlie and Mrs Danielle would be more than happy to have it/help out at Sea Hag.


----------



## pottydoc

AM, I'm a Florida boy, and there will be a couple more at least.


----------



## pottydoc

Hey guys, my work schedule has been changed, without my opinion being asked . There is about a 90% chance I will have to work the 29th, and will not make it there. If someone else wants to keep it gong, please do so. Sorry y'all.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I'm 90% sure I'll be there regardless


----------



## brotherinlaw

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I'm 90% sure I'll be there regardless



Same here.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

My plan is to be down by supper time on Friday, anybody want to meet up for supper?


----------



## mauser64

I'll be down 27-30 april.


----------

